# taking time off... what to do?



## cookiemonkey1004 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm hoping to enter the screenwriting program at UCLA/USC/Columbia/Northwestern someday in my near future. I have been advised to take some time off after graduating from undergrad before applying to grad school. 

What do people do during their time off? Work/intern in film industries? Travel in hopes of gaining more experience? Just keep writing writing writing? Work in a lot of different jobs to build up money for grad school tuition? I guess everyone's stories are different, but since I have absolutely no idea, any response would be helpful!

Also, I was reading a past discussion topic about UCLA's extension writing program on this forum and the program sounds good so far. Is it really common for most aspiring SW MFA students to enroll in writing extension programs (whether it be at UCLA or NYU or elsewhere) before grad school? Is it worth it? Also, is it worth it to apply to grad school when you've already taken writing classes through the extension program? What is your take on extension programs in general, and do you know of any other good writing extension programs besides NYU and UCLA?

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 19, 2008)

If you can afford it, just try to experience as much as possible.  Teach in Asia.  Travel.  Volunteer with kids, terminally ill, people you'd never encounter without a conscious effort.

The reason they want life experience is because the more you've seen, the more stories you'll be able to tell.

Only one of the cats in my program (SW@USC) took the UCLA extension classes, though I don"t think that means anything one way or the other.


----------



## REDking (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok I'm going to be an azzhole here, so I apologize in advance.

I just got skeeved out at the idea of some rich kid volunteering at a hospice to gain life experience for his MFA writing program. Argh. Maybe there is honor in being poor. Of course without this technique we wouldn't have had "Tuesdays with Morrie" starring Hank Azaria.

I know this post isn't helpful in any way but hearing someone wonder what they're going to do with themselves before they enroll in an elite grad school is like hearing the Queen of England deciding what palace to "summer" in.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol. Easy, Red. 

I think Jayimess is speaking under the assumption that everyone wants life experience, and to experience different cultures, people, etc. 

If it helps him get into grad school, in the end, so be it.  

But I do agree with you. If, in fact, Cookie, you have no interest in the aforementioned, don't do it. Find a way to experience different cultures, people, etc. while enjoying it.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, Hooha.

RED, always so cranky. 

Just because you go to USC, or even want to go to USC, doesn't mean you're some rich "azzhole," so chill with the palace references. 

Fact is, the MFA programs want life experience.  Most applicants got it just by living their lives, because they were older when they decided to go to film school.  For the younger cats, it takes a conscious effort.  If you have no idea what "life experience" means, which perhaps the original poster does not, I stand by my examples.

Volunteering because it seems a good way to get into grad school IS skeezy, but I'd bet money that undergrads do it every single year...look at the undergrad forums, where the youngins list their stats and extracurriculars, and plenty of them mention their volunteer work.  Does that make it right or wrong as long as the much-needed help is being given?  Thing is, people may start their volunteerism for one reason, but discover they really grow from it, and love the people they work with.  The soulless ones tend to begrudge it...THOSE are the ones just doing it to get into schools.

Traveling is a great way to see other cultures and meet new people.

Working is great, too. Plenty of my classmates had established careers in myriad fields before pursuing graduate school.

Me, I didn't have the luxury of traveling or volunteering full-time, so I tended bar for five years.  The co-workers and clientele gave me more stories than any other experience I ever had, and I thank the heavens for them every day.


----------



## cookiemonkey1004 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. They've been helpful! I'm still 19... so it sounds like it'll take a conscious effort for me to find my life experiences!  At least I now have a better idea of what "life experience" means!


----------



## REDking (Sep 19, 2008)

Jayimiss gave really good advice! I'm simply bitter and currently writing an anti-babyboomer short that has me stuck in character.

But I will say USC will be the first to burn in the revolution!  

Best of luck!!!

----------------------
http://www.redkingindependent.com/InsolenceBlueSky.html


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 19, 2008)

damn babyboomers...the geezers will bankrupt us all.

;-)


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 19, 2008)

Heck, if trying to rack up experience for a stronger application drives someone who otherwise wouldn't have to charitably volunteer their time - what's wrong with that? Sure, the one doing the volunteering will probably gain more personally if they don't do it purely for their own gain, but the intentions behind the work have no bearing on the actual good done through the work.


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 19, 2008)

I think those may be the most convoluted sentences I've ever written...


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 19, 2008)

... it happens. 

You got your point across, nevertheless.


----------

